# F LE 2801 Any Updates?



## langtoftlad

As the end of January rapidly approaches, I wonder if there are any updates?

Are deliveries still expected at the end of February, or has there been any delay?

I recall some discussion about hacking, was a decision made?

Can you tell I'm becoming impatient to get my hands on my new Stowa Baby?


----------



## pedpari

I'm impatient too!!!! :roll: 

February, February,February, February, February, February, Februaryo|


----------



## mythos

I have a Stowa Flieger as wallpaper on my Windows desktop, so that might indicate I'm waiting for something to arrive.


----------



## Erik_H

langtoftlad said:


> I recall some discussion about hacking, was a decision made?


Yes, refer to this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=200635

Erik_H


----------



## inlanding

Thanks for the reminder.

I just received notice from the Stowa team that the F 2801 LE is still on to be delivered late February! :-!

Glen


----------



## ollero

inlanding said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I just received notice from the Stowa team that the F 2801 LE is still on to be delivered late February! :-!
> 
> Glen


Great news!!, thanks :-!


----------



## nr 071

Patience ... patience... the waiting is half the fun b-).

But I must admit... I am constantly thinking these days "it's almost February...

Greetings from a rainy and windy Holland, w


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

this project is in time ! 

We received the cases which are going now to be engraved.

The dials and hands are in stock and the movements as well.

We are planing to start to build the watches from the beginning of february to the end of february.

I am sure we can hold the promissed timeframe .-)

The movements have also the hacking function !! 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## kelvinward01

ooohh authentic leather wrist...


----------



## Erik_H

Great news Jörg :-!
I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## hwilsdorf

Hi Jorg,

Hope you can start with no. 20/100 first.   LOL!

That is great news for everybody!



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> this project is in time !
> 
> We received the cases which are going now to be engraved.
> 
> The dials and hands are in stock and the movements as well.
> 
> We are planing to start to build the watches from the beginning of february to the end of february.
> 
> I am sure we can hold the promissed timeframe .-)
> 
> The movements have also the hacking function !!
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


----------



## rh12

Finally really good news! :thanks


----------



## fred0666

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> this project is in time !


Great Jörg,

take good care of the n°2 :thanks


----------



## watchsk

Hi. Does anyone have any pictures of the movement that is in this watch. Thanks stephen


----------



## Guest

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=5208

One of my first reviews: Stowa Flieger 2801, scroll down and you will see an ETA 2801.


----------



## ahkeelt

This might be a very naive question . . . .

Can I still order this watch?

Even if I gave up my right toe?


----------



## Guest

ahkeelt said:


> This might be a very naive question . . . .
> 
> Can I still order this watch?
> 
> Even if I gave up my right toe?


NO, the watch was sold out in hours, not to say minutes.


----------



## brainless

...........and they don't take toes as payment! ;-)



Volker


----------



## Naturally

stuffler said:


> NO, the watch was sold out in hours, not to say minutes.


I recall that the 100 watches were sold out in less than 1 hour.

I was one of the lucky ones who managed to snap one b-)


----------



## Peter Atwood

Mike, 

Just took the time to reread your excellent review of the Stowa Flieger. I daresay, one of the best reviews I've read on the forums. And of course the watch is an absolute classic.


----------



## Guest

Peter Atwood said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just took the time to reread your excellent review of the Stowa Flieger. I daresay, one of the best reviews I've read on the forums. And of course the watch is an absolute classic.


:thanks


----------



## timespace

*More?*

Nice Stowa limited Ed.. Is there one more left for me?? 

I am new here. Didn't find this official Stowa forum before yesterday...
I have always instered in German watches beside my AP, Rolex, Omega..... therefore I am waiting my Stowa Autom. ;-)


----------



## Guest

*Re: More?*



timespace said:


> Nice Stowa limited Ed.. Is there one more left for me??


Welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum.

Re your question: NO.


----------



## pedpari

Good news guys..... *FEBRUARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Buutje

Within the next two weeks now ! Hopefully Stowa is still on schedule for delivery.


----------



## Guest

Buutje said:


> Within the next two weeks now ! Hopefully Stowa is still on schedule for delivery.


They always try to do their very best ;-)


----------



## hwilsdorf

Im not complaining but I just go an email from Viveca that my Airman LE 2801 will be delivered in May? Anybody else got a confirmation or am I the only one who will get it in May? ;-)

If Viveca didn't made a typo, everyone have to move their expected arrivals by 3 months.


----------



## carman63

hwilsdorf said:


> Im not complaining but I just go an email from Viveca that my Airman LE 2801 will be delivered in May? Anybody else got a confirmation or am I the only one who will get it in May? ;-)
> 
> If Viveca didn't made a typo, everyone have to move their expected arrivals by 3 months.


Haven't seen an email yet. But personally, it wouldn't bother me if the date shifted. If I recall they're also in the middle of moving to a new building? So I suspect there will be some schedule slipping.

-Jim


----------



## doughboyr6

carman63 said:


> Haven't seen an email yet. But personally, it wouldn't bother me if the date shifted. If I recall they're also in the middle of moving to a new building? So I suspect there will be some schedule slipping.
> 
> -Jim


i didn't receive such an email.


----------



## pedpari

i didn't receive a email, *Jörg Schauer* said that this project is in time a few weeks ago. I can´t wait more !!!!o|


----------



## Heat

I will have no problem waiting until may:-!


----------



## cstef

Waiting would not be an issue, but we should know by now if there are issues in keeping the delivery date.
Chris


----------



## brainless

hwilsdorf said:


> Im not complaining but I just go an email from Viveca that my Airman LE 2801 will be delivered in May? Anybody else got a confirmation or am I the only one who will get it in May? ;-)
> 
> If Viveca didn't made a typo, everyone have to move their expected arrivals by 3 months.


I just called Viveca at STOWA by telephone:

- the mentioned delivery date in May was a *typo*,

- people at STOWA are now busy with preparing to move to the new facility

- they are forecasting the delivery to be started in last week of February/ first week of March

- each customer will be notified by email when exactly the watch will ship.

Hi, people in Black Forest are still reliable - even when 40 cm of snow is covering them, 

Volker


----------



## carman63

brainless said:


> - they are forecasting the delivery to be started in last week of February/ first week of March


:-! That works for me. I guess I'd better order the black gator strap for mine soon!

-Jim


----------



## hwilsdorf

brainless said:


> I just called Viveca at STOWA by telephone:
> 
> - the mentioned delivery date in May was a *typo*,
> 
> - people at STOWA are now busy with preparing to move to the new facility
> 
> - they are forecasting the delivery to be started in last week of February/ first week of March
> 
> - each customer will be notified by email when exactly the watch will ship.
> 
> Hi, people in Black Forest are still reliable - even when 40 cm of snow is covering them,
> 
> Volker


Thanks for the update Volker. I got an email today from Viveca that it was a typo. But I already lost 2 days of sleep. :-!

40cm of snow? Is that it?  

Jason


----------



## pedpari

hwilsdorf said:


> But I already lost 2 days of sleep. :-!
> 
> Jason


jajajajajajaj, me too!!!!

:thanks brainless:thanks


----------



## mythos

It's the end of February. Still waiting patiently. I'm only checking my inbox every 2 minutes...


----------



## brainless

Hi mythos,

I only wrote:


> - they are forecasting the delivery to be started in last week of February/ first week of March


I didn't mention a year :-d,

Volker


----------



## Naturally

Take a deep breath gents and wait patiently like me.

I have been wearing my MO for the last couple of days, and I still think it is a beauty. There were some delays in the delivery of the MO but the watch was worth the wait.

I am sure the FO LE will have the same quality feel to it, and will also be worth the wait.

IMO, let them take their time and give us something that we will treasure for a long time. A couple of weeks delay will not be too bad.

I am sure Herr Schauer is doing his best.

I waited 9 months for my Damasko DA36. This is considerably shorter for a potentially better looking watch.

Take a Deeeep breath guys and hum along .....


----------



## hwilsdorf

I would like to reiterate that nobody here is complaining. Nobody here is annoyed. Everybody here have so much love for STOWA. It is a light hearted discussion with plenty of smileys.

Hope you are not trying to open a can of worms where there were no worms in the first place.



Naturally said:


> Take a deep breath gents and wait patiently like me.
> 
> I have been wearing my MO for the last couple of days, and I still think it is a beauty. There were some delays in the delivery of the MO but the watch was worth the wait.
> 
> I am sure the FO LE will have the same quality feel to it, and will also be worth the wait.
> 
> IMO, let them take their time and give us something that we will treasure for a long time. A couple of weeks delay will not be too bad.
> 
> I am sure Herr Schauer is doing his best.
> 
> I waited 9 months for my Damasko DA36. This is considerably shorter for a potentially better looking watch.
> 
> Take a Deeeep breath guys and hum along .....


----------



## Lencoth

hwilsdorf said:


> I would like to reiterate that nobody here is complaining. Nobody here is annoyed. Everybody here have so much love for STOWA.


Still it would be helpful, now that Stowa has missed their ETA, to give us a new one. Would be easy & no costs involved ;-).


----------



## LEF

From Number 56

*Citation :*

Dear Mo. X,

How are you doing ?

please be informed that we plan to start to deliver the first watch within the next 7 - 14 days. We will inform you as soon as we have some pictures  and further details when your Airman 2801 LE can be send.

Have a nice week

best regards

Viveca Hafner


----------



## Naturally

hwilsdorf said:


> I would like to reiterate that nobody here is complaining. Nobody here is annoyed. Everybody here have so much love for STOWA. It is a light hearted discussion with plenty of smileys.
> 
> Hope you are not trying to open a can of worms where there were no worms in the first place.


I hate worms, I was not trying to open any cans of worms.

I may have mis-read the sentiments.

No harm done I hope.


----------



## mythos

Thanks for the info LEF. As long as I get the watch before summer I'm happy.

-- 
#53


----------



## Heat

.


----------



## UFN

PM sent.

/U.


----------



## incognito

am i the only one getting super antsy for this piece???

aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## prab

incognito said:


> am i the only one getting super antsy for this piece???
> 
> aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


Yes ;-)


----------



## prab

Just received an email from Viveca ! The watch is about to be sent.


----------



## morphe

Did you write her about the delivery ? or is your watch ready to be sent ?

Nothing for me :'(


----------



## prab

No, spontaneous mail from her ! The watch is ready.



> Dear Prab,
> we have good news for you!
> Finally - we start to deliver the first limited Airman 2801 soon.
> Your Airman limited 2801 with preferred number 65 will be ready within the next days.
> We kindly ask you to transfer the remaining amount of EUR 464,00


----------



## ollero

The wait is over.... :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Bishamon

Excellent! :-!


I look foreward to checking my email when I get home.


----------



## carman63

Nothing here yet, but I'm sure it will come


----------



## morphe

Nothing for me too  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## brainless

Today I was in Engelsbrand and had a chat with Viveca: The watches will be shipped in the order they were purchased - not in the numeral order.

e.g. if you purchased "# 1" as the 32nd buyer, you will be served as 32nd, not as first one.

Because of Baselworld there might be a delay for the "late" buyers - as it is for me :-(, but someday it will arrive at my home :-!,



Volker


----------



## mythos

Thanks for the info, brainless. I think I got through to order mine after about 35 minutes, so I propably still have to wait a few weeks...


----------



## city-dweller

got the same notification e-mail from Viveca today
regarding my #59


----------



## hwilsdorf

No email from Viveca either. I thought they were going to start shipping from #20/100?   

The Euro's appreciating vs the US$ better hurry our watches STOWA! :rodekaart


----------



## carman63

hwilsdorf said:


> The Euro's appreciating vs the US$ better hurry our watches STOWA!


I wonder if you could just pay off the balance before being notified? Then you could more-or-less lock in an exchange rate.

That being said, #13 should be the first one out of the plant ;-)

-Jim


----------



## incognito

ooooohhhh... almost


----------



## pedpari

no mail.....:-(


----------



## doughboyr6

do we know the order the watches were ordered by anychance? i'm #46 and i'd say i was midpack or so....


----------



## Bishamon

carman63 said:


> I wonder if you could just pay off the balance before being notified? Then you could more-or-less lock in an exchange rate.


I paid for mine in full at the beginning of November. 

I wonder if that moves me up the list at all?


----------



## hwilsdorf

carman63 said:


> I wonder if you could just pay off the balance before being notified? Then you could more-or-less lock in an exchange rate.
> 
> That being said, #13 should be the first one out of the plant ;-)
> 
> -Jim


Good idea Jim! I ordered two watches from them and am not sure how much my balance with shipping. I do not want to bother them now that they are on the move and are about to ship our watches. :-!


----------



## hwilsdorf

Bishamon said:


> I paid for mine in full at the beginning of November.
> 
> I wonder if that moves me up the list at all?


Good move! I should've done that in the first place. My Euro forecast was wrong. I was expecting $1.22-$1.25 to the Euro by now. :think:


----------



## doughboyr6

hwilsdorf said:


> Good move! I should've done that in the first place. My Euro forecast was wrong. I was expecting $1.22-$1.25 to the Euro by now. :think:


anymore updates from anyone else? i just kinda want to see where they are out of the 100 watches.


----------



## RJW

Not sure of the order, but I received my e-mail from Ms. Hafner last Thursday requesting payment of the remaining balance. Mine is #95/100.


----------



## Donald

I just paid my remaining balance.


----------



## OuiMonsieur

If anyone wants to get out of their purchase, please PM me. 

|>


----------



## mythos

I just got an email telling that they hope they can deliver all Airman Limited within the next 3-4 weeks and they will contact me again when mine is due.


----------



## Bishamon

mythos said:


> I just got an email telling that they hope they can deliver all Airman Limited within the next 3-4 weeks and they will contact me again when mine is due.


Same here. :-!


----------



## pedpari

mythos said:


> I just got an email telling that they hope they can deliver all Airman Limited within the next 3-4 weeks and they will contact me again when mine is due.


4 weeks more!!!


----------



## carman63

pedpari said:


> 4 weeks more!!!


It'll be worth it! :-!


----------



## doughboyr6

i got the same email....nothing in regards to making the payment6


----------



## LEF

From Number 56 again 
*Citation :*

Finally - we start to deliver the first limited Airman 2801 soon.

Your Airman limited 2801 with preferred number 56 will be ready within the next days.

We kindly ask you to transfer the remaining amount.

The banking details are as follows:

Regine Schauer told me that the watch will be shipped tomorrow !


----------



## osxsylvain

LEF said:


> From Number 56 again
> *Citation :*
> 
> Regine Schauer told me that the watch will be shipped tomorrow !


Lucky you !:-!


----------



## Lonetime

I got the e-mail early this morning. I'm not sure when mine will ship, though. #93. No hurry.



LEF said:


> From Number 56 again
> *Citation :*
> 
> Finally - we start to deliver the first limited Airman 2801 soon.
> 
> Your Airman limited 2801 with preferred number 56 will be ready within the next days.
> 
> We kindly ask you to transfer the remaining amount.
> 
> The banking details are as follows:
> 
> Regine Schauer told me that the watch will be shipped tomorrow !


----------



## timespace

LEF said:


> From Number 56 again
> *Citation :*
> 
> Finally - we start to deliver the first limited Airman 2801 soon.
> 
> Your Airman limited 2801 with preferred number 56 will be ready within the next days.
> 
> We kindly ask you to transfer the remaining amount.
> 
> The banking details are as follows:
> 
> Regine Schauer told me that the watch will be shipped tomorrow !


Good! Good luck.
Enjoy it!
Post some pics then!:-!


----------



## prab

> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Ce suivi a été demandé par :
> 
> Nom de la société :Joerg Schauer
> Nom :Viveca Hafner
> Adresse électronique :[email protected] ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Viveca Hafner, de Joerg Schauer a envoyé à Prab 1 colis FedEx International Priority.
> La date d'envoi prévue de ce colis est le 27/03/2009.


:-!
Yesssss !
Fedex notification.


----------



## Erik_H

prab said:


> :-!
> Yesssss !
> Fedex notification.


So you will be one of the first with pics then? :-! Promise you will do!
I have only received the message that it will be ready shortly. Seriously, I enjoy this wait tremendously! Just like I enjoyed the last bit of my wait for my MO and for the Damasko DC56. The waiting for this watch is much shorter in time though. :thanks


----------



## morphe

prab said:


> :-!
> Yesssss !
> Fedex notification.


How much did you pay ? (avec port pour la France ?)

Post pics :-!


----------



## prab

514 € inc. shipping
Pics ? I'll do my best ;-)


----------



## doughboyr6

prab said:


> 514 € inc. shipping
> Pics ? I'll do my best ;-)


that is being shipped within europe right? w/ VAT? i think if shipped abroad to canada/us we don't pay as much....yet. until the government decides to rape us on taxes and Fedex with their brokerage fees.


----------



## prab

Yes, German VAT is 19%.


----------



## prab

> Shipment cancelled by sender
> FedEx notified to void this shipment


Viveca, what the hell are you doing ?
I'll ask by mail :-s


----------



## Lencoth

I'll ask by mail :-s

Makes more sense than posting it here in the forum.


----------



## Guest

prab said:


> Viveca, what the hell are you doing ?
> I'll ask by mail :-s


I would appreciate if you will ask by mail. Viveca probably will not even have a look into this forum. Jörg will. But his time is limited due to Baselworld.
The forum most likely isn`t the right place.

BTW: Here`s an advice for free: Mind your tone. "Viveca what the hell are you doing" might be the wrong prolog


----------



## prab

I was just kidding, sorry, my apologies to you all guys.
Viveca kindly replied to my kind mail, don't worry ;-)
(I should have notice English is not my native language.)


----------



## Buutje

I am happy to confirm #60 is in transit and scheduled for delivery next tuesday !
It will be hard to wait till working time is over and rush home on tuesday.

On Schedule

















Initiated Picked up In transit

In transit
KARLSRUHE DE


----------



## balaste

Soooo
tell us, what happened ?


Best regards

Baptiste


----------



## rh12

#64 is on it's way...:

...
30.03.2009, 06:39, DE 830, Feuchtwangen, Deutschland, In Zustellung auf GLS-Fahrzeug
...


----------



## tokyotokei

Mine is here.. opening it now


----------



## carman63

tokyotokei said:


> Mine is here.. opening it now


Pics or it didn't happen ;-)


----------



## pedpari

tokyotokei said:


> Mine is here.. opening it now


----------



## tokyotokei

carman63 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen ;-)


coming soon ... need to put the kids to bed :roll:


----------



## tokyotokei

hmmm.....


----------



## tokyotokei

ahh ...


----------



## tokyotokei

ooh ...


----------



## tokyotokei

whats in here ... ?


----------



## tokyotokei

be right back ;-)


----------



## tokyotokei

well well .. #99 arrives :


----------



## tokyotokei




----------



## tokyotokei




----------



## tokyotokei

last pic, thankyou for watching :


----------



## rh12

...what a beauty..., congratulations!!!!

#64 is also delivered, but still 4 h to work and 80km to drive. o|


----------



## pedpari

congratulations and thanx for the wonderful pics :thanks:thanks


----------



## carman63

Can someone email these pics? I can't see them at work :-(

EDIT: NM - I see them now (I'm home!)


----------



## osxsylvain

OMG i'm still waiting mine !


----------



## prab

Congratulations ! :-!
Mine will be sent this week said Viveca, I croos my fingers.
On my laptop screen the strap looks greenish, (greenish or not it matches very well).
Is the black strap fully black ?


----------



## Bishamon

Awesome! Congrats!!

I'm trying to be patient, but the pics aren't helping.


----------



## inlanding

Bishamon said:


> Awesome! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm trying to be patient, but the pics aren't helping.


+1... I still have no confirmation to make final payment yet on #66.

Patience is a virtue. I am trying to be virtuous! ;-)

Very beautiful watch - thanks for posting. :-!

Glen


----------



## zephyr1

#91 on the FedEx truck to be delivered today!


----------



## osxsylvain

Same here on #11 Inlanding...
Wait and see..


----------



## Will

#83 landed at GMT+8 0935 hrs...


----------



## incognito

im jealous... but happy for those who got their 2801


----------



## rh12

...voila: #64


----------



## city-dweller

#59 arrived 14 hours ago! :-!


----------



## Buutje

And #60 arrived yesterday. Beautifull !!!!
For those who are still waiting: be strong.


----------



## hwilsdorf

How can I be strong? With pictures like that, you are getting me weak in the knees!  

Where's #20 STOWA?????? o|



Buutje said:


> And #60 arrived yesterday. Beautifull !!!!
> For those who are still waiting: be strong.


----------



## brainless

Hi guys,

there is a novelty on this watch's back:

"Engelsbrand" is engraved, hometown of STOWA 



Volker


----------



## LEF

From Number 56 again...

I think he's happy! ;-)










































(Old Style Strap replaced with an Airmanwatchstrap Nappa with rivets)


----------



## langtoftlad

:-( #57... Still waiting :-(


----------



## incognito

#75 too...


----------



## pedpari

and 76# too !!!!!!!!!!! o|o| ;-)


----------



## carman63

Waiting on #13 here. But that's fine. No rush.


----------



## bender152

#94 is home


----------



## inlanding

Beautiful timepieces, all!

Still waiting for word on #66

Glen


----------



## incognito

bender152 said:


> #94 is home


dog mad ti... im envious John


----------



## Bishamon

I received confirmation that #85 will be shipping soon! :-!


----------



## Erik_H

Still waiting for news about #6. Really looking forward to it by now.


----------



## brainless

Erik_H said:


> Still waiting for news about #6. Really looking forward to it by now.


Why?? :think:

Volker


----------



## hwilsdorf

damn... by the time my 2801 arrives, you guys would have patinas already on yours.


----------



## mythos

I received email from Stowa today:

Your Airman limited 2801 with preferred number *53* will be ready within the next days.:-!


----------



## pedpari

Viveca Hafner wrote....

"we received your payment thank you. Your Airman limited will be send within the next days - you will be contacted in time and be provided
with shipping details."


#76 is comming soon.....:-!:-!


----------



## redwatch

hwilsdorf said:


> damn... by the time my 2801 arrives, you guys would have patinas already on yours.


I feel the same way. By the time we get our watches, we can sell them as NEW OLD STOCK.


----------



## incognito

got the same note today... payment sent and the waiting game begins.

#75 coming soon


----------



## langtoftlad

Shall we have a sweepstake on who will be last... :think: ?

(Still waiting)


----------



## postal007

Still waiting on #25 as well. Its killing me.


----------



## carman63

I have straps ready for mine b-)


----------



## ollero

My wife has just given birth to our second daughter, last night. This Stowa will be the perfect father's gift!! :-!:-!


----------



## Guest

ollero said:


> My wife has just given birth to our second daughter, last night. This Stowa will be the perfect father's gift!! :-!:-!


Congrats.


----------



## Bishamon

ollero said:


> My wife has just given birth to our second daughter, last night. This Stowa will be the perfect father's gift!! :-!:-!


Congratulations!


----------



## osxsylvain

ollero said:


> My wife has just given birth to our second daughter, last night.


Congratulations to you both !


ollero said:


> This Stowa will be the perfect father's gift!! :-!:-!


That's the way I like it !:-!


----------



## langtoftlad

YeeHa :-!
Got the email... #57 is on it's way (almost)... very happy, hardly feel the dent to my bank account b-).


----------



## inlanding

ollero said:


> My wife has just given birth to our second daughter, last night. This Stowa will be the perfect father's gift!! :-!:-!


Congratulations! Health and Happiness to you and your family. Your wrist will be graced with a beautiful 2801 LE...

Enjoy!

Glen


----------



## inlanding

Numero 66 will be making its way to Denver shortly, too! Very excited :-!

Glen


----------



## Fawo

mine is #33, how come the watches released in random number??
Question to lucky those got their watch. What strap(s) came with the watch. I saw one of the pic got a black strap attached

Cheers
Fawo


----------



## Bishamon

Fawo said:


> mine is #33, how come the watches released in random number??


I believe they are being shipped in the order in which they were originally ordered, which is different from the numerical order of the edition numbers (i.e. number 55 might have been ordered/taken before number 15).


----------



## inlanding

Bishamon said:


> I believe they are being shipped in the order in which they were originally ordered, which is different from the numerical order of the edition numbers (i.e. number 55 might have been ordered/taken before number 15).


Yes, and the watch comes with two old style straps, a black one and a brown one.

On th edge of my chair in anticipation...:-!

Glen


----------



## incognito

I think its the order of who paid for the deposit first... I took #75 before my buddie's #94 during that chaotic hour... but he paid for the deposit first and he got his already and I just recently got the notice that mine is almost ready to be shipped.


----------



## carman63

incognito said:


> I think its the order of who paid for the deposit first... I took #75 before my buddie's #94 during that chaotic hour... but he paid for the deposit first and he got his already and I just recently got the notice that mine is almost ready to be shipped.


You may be right. Because I was in very early reserving mine, but didn't get the confirmation and request for deposit until about 1/2 the others reported getting it.

So long as I get it!


----------



## donhl

Yeah! I've just paid for #55 today. It shall be arrving in Melbourne next week!!!:-!


----------



## Naturally

#69 left germany and is on its way to Oman.


----------



## langtoftlad

It's ARRIVED :-!
(Though why Stowa persists with FedEx is anyone's guess, their tracking said delivery Thurs! Nothing wrong with cheaper DeutschePost within EU IMHO)

Anyway - sitting comfortably on my wrist, strap length & fit perfect.
Love the 'hacking', so easy to set time, so glad Jorge enabled that feature.

Incredibly quick & dirty pix as I couldn't wait to put it on...










and










Rgds


----------



## osxsylvain

Very Nice !
Congrats


----------



## donhl

My #55 has arrived today in Australia!!!!!!

Just loving it :-!


----------



## incognito

where's mine...


----------



## doughboyr6

i'm still waiting to pay for mine....i haven't even received the payment email yet. just that the watch will ship in the new few weeks.

I was about mid pack when i reserved #46


----------



## Bishamon

Great pics! 

Mine is in transit; I can't wait! :-!


----------



## mythos

#53 on it's way to me:

Ship date Apr 14, 2009
Estimated delivery Apr 16, 2009 by 6:00 PM

edit:
arrived as promised Apr 16, 2009 5:32 PM :-!


----------



## pedpari

#76 has arrived today 

its very very nice, pics next weekend!!!


----------



## Bishamon

Number 85 arrived today. Here are some quick and dirty pics:


----------



## doughboyr6

i just got an email and sent my payment....so mine should be on its way soon i hope


----------



## Erik_H

Number 6 has left FedEx locations Frankfurt and Paris, and presumably is airborne right now. Go, Airman!


----------



## osxsylvain

Don't forget to post some pics !

it will make me wait for mine....patiently...gnawing on my nails....


----------



## carman63

Got the email earlier today. b-)


----------



## cstef

:-( #45?????? missing in action :-(
C


----------



## carman63

cstef said:


> :-( #45?????? missing in action :-(
> C


Relax b-) I _know_ I was one of the first to select mine - in the first 5 minutes they opened the flood gates. And I certainly wasn't one of the first to get theirs.


----------



## Erik_H

It's here!


----------



## incognito

Seventy Five is here...


----------



## redwatch

Well, I finally got the email. My watch will be ready for shipment within 14 days ?! Anyway, add one week for actual shipping time, I still have to wait up to three weeks for the watch  Boy, that is really really long time to wait.


----------



## morphe

14days??? And I don't receive the email yet.
The 25th march Stowa said they'll send all watches within 3 to 4 weeks...


----------



## UFN

No. 5 just landed here in Copenhagen :-!










/U.


----------



## Guest

Congrats on No. 05 :-!


----------



## inlanding

#66 has been in Denver for two weeks. The particular 2801 in this beautiful LE is astonishingly stable, precise, and now very well-regulated.

Winding it each morning produces very slight/subtle clicks when bringing it close to the ear. It is a joy to wind, so smooth. The caseback fits very flush with the case of the watch, making the watch fit very snugly against the wrist.

The casework, dial, and overall fit and finish on this timepiece is superbly done in the Stowa/Jörg Schauer tradition

Thank you Pierre for the opportunity and Jörg's fantastic organization for producing and delivering a wonderful Airman!

Hope you enjoy the snapshots ;-)

Glen


----------



## thodgins

Congrats to all on getting their Airman's. I wear my FO LE with the Unitas movement a whole lot because I like the styling and the great quality.


----------



## Bishamon

Congrats on number 66! That was my first choice in number, only because I have number 66/80 of the 80th anniversary Flieger Auto LE. After about 20 minutes of trying to log into the site, number 66 was already taken. I figured number 85 would be fine as an alternative.


----------



## cstef

no 45/100 is being prepared for shipment...finallllllly....and that was 5 days ago...waiting for Fedex consignment number:roll:
Chris


----------



## UFN

There's one on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STOWA-Flieger...2:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_1182

/U.


----------



## cstef

UFN said:


> There's one on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STOWA-Flieger...2:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> /U.


what the mummies...I did not get mine and some are already selling theirs??????
Weird World Out There


----------



## langtoftlad

UFN said:


> There's one on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STOWA-Fliegeruhr-limitiert-2801-Eine-von-Hundert-neu_W0QQitemZ140316735231QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Kleidung_Schmuck_Accessoires_Uhren_Armbanduhren?hash=item140316735231&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ht_500wt_1182
> /U.


Shame they didn't offer it back to Stowa - so that someone who missed out on the reservation frenzy had a chance... <|
Shame they didn't offer it on the forum first, as it supposedly was meant to be a recognition for active forum members... <|

Not a criticism of the selling (though a little bizarre considering they've not all been delivered yet) because the current economic climate could easily mean an individuals circumstances have changed inbetween reservation & delivery.

Just a pity it couldn't be passed onto someone it was intended for :-|.


----------



## osxsylvain

cstef said:


> what the mummies...I did not get mine and some are already selling theirs??????
> Weird World Out There


Exactly the same here...

You should Buy this One on ebay, it will arrive before your first order !


Still waiting for any Viveca update regarding my #11...


----------



## Bishamon

langtoftlad said:


> Shame they didn't offer it back to Stowa - so that someone who missed out on the reservation frenzy had a chance... <|
> Shame they didn't offer it on the forum first, as it supposedly was meant to be a recognition for active forum members... <|
> 
> Not a criticism of the selling (though a little bizarre considering they've not all been delivered yet) because the current economic climate could easily mean an individuals circumstances have changed inbetween reservation & delivery.
> 
> Just a pity it couldn't be passed onto someone it was intended for :-|.


Agreed. Normally I would consider this action quite unethical, but given the current economic climate, I suppose we have to give the seller the benefit of the doubt.

Still, I am skeptical.


----------



## UFN

Bishamon said:


> Agreed. Normally I would consider this action quite unethical, but given the current economic climate, I suppose we have to give the seller the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Still, I am skeptical.


TBH, since he's selling it at more or less the same price he paid for it I think it's OK. If he had marked it up by 50% I would feel differently.

/U.


----------



## Guest

UFN said:


> TBH, since he's selling it at more or less the same price he paid for it I think it's OK. If he had marked it up by 50% I would feel differently.
> 
> /U.


Already sold. So who is the lucky guy ?????


----------



## unfertiger

it is me  Missed the registering poll and used the second chance 

Looking forward this nice piece.


----------



## Bishamon

unfertiger said:


> it is me  Missed the registering poll and used the second chance
> 
> Looking forward this nice piece.


Congrats! I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## inlanding

unfertiger said:


> it is me  Missed the registering poll and used the second chance
> 
> Looking forward this nice piece.


Nice catch! It is quite excellent!

Click >here< for a few images.

Be sure to post some of your images once it's on your wrist. ;-)

Glen


----------



## incognito

I just noticed that my invoice notes that the straps say 22mm? not 20mm

Anyone else?


----------



## carman63

It looks like #13 will be here tomorrow! b-)


----------



## unfertiger

inlanding said:


> Nice catch! It is quite excellent!
> 
> Click >here< for a few images.
> 
> Be sure to post some of your images once it's on your wrist. ;-)
> 
> Glen


Hmm... thanks for this teaser pic's

Really looking forward the arrival


----------



## morphe

Youhou, the watch has been sent, it looked too long to me but now I've forget pending.

Thanks to Jörg, Vivecca and Stowa :-!


----------



## UFN

incognito said:


> I just noticed that my invoice notes that the straps say 22mm? not 20mm
> 
> Anyone else?


Probably just a typo, the lug width is definitely 20mm.

/U.


----------



## cstef

Fedex shipment note came in today....wait soon over....:-d
Chris


----------



## osxsylvain

#11 arrived today ! :-!
here are a few pics:

























And yes, that's a Picasso behind


----------



## carman63

#13 arrived within the last hour, and is on my wrist (after a strap change).
Pictures will come after I finish lunch 

EDIT: As promised, a few shots



























-Jim


----------



## inlanding

Excellent! Beautiful watch. Glad you got 'em. #66 says, hello ;-)

Glen


----------



## brainless

Viveca notified me: I will get a parcel tomorrow or next saturday 


Volker


----------



## redwatch

-Jim[/quote]

Very nice straps. It goes well with the watch. Where did you get that straps?


----------



## carman63

redwatch said:


> Very nice straps. It goes well with the watch. Where did you get that straps?


Thanks. It's from www.thewatchboys.com. IWC-style, 20x18. This one's dark brown. I have a chocolate w/matching stitching on order, should look nice as well.

-Jim


----------



## ollero

Number *27 *hits home!! It's all I ever wanted from a flieger, perfect!!

I'll take photos in a few days! b-)


----------



## cstef

NO. 45 is home after 3 days in the air or so.....
photos...when I learn to do this THING justice)
C


----------



## postal007

#25/100 arrived this morning - only took Fedex 2 days!

Will post pics when I have a chance go snap em.


----------



## redwatch

postal007 said:


> #25/100 arrived this morning - only took Fedex 2 days!


Wow only two days! I am in LA so it should take about the same amount of time. I just sent Stowa my shipping address for #43/100. Hopefully I will receive the watch next week before I leave the country.


----------



## keranthor

Number 18 has arrived, took one day to get from Germany to France to Belgium and to where I live. The poor delivery guy had trouble finding my address and it took him an hour of searching his day planning was shot :-d

Here are some pics, enjoy.




























Regards,
Marc


----------



## doughboyr6

#46 has arrived safely. But i noticed a problem/flaw on the watch that may have slipped QC/inspection.

Take note below 6 O Clock. there is a very slight thin gap between the bezel and the case. I orginally thought it was just a mark, but then i used a piece of paper and it can actually slide in the gap....

I'm gonna email them and see what they say.

****EDIT****
Since we all now know that the gap is there for a purpose, i'll replace those pics with better ones...


----------



## inlanding

doughboyr6 said:


> #46 has arrived safely. But i noticed a problem/flaw on the watch that may have slipped QC/inspection.
> 
> Take note below 6 O Clock. there is a very slight thin gap between the bezel and the case. I orginally thought it was just a mark, but then i used a piece of paper and it can actually slide in the gap....
> 
> I'm gonna email them and see what they say.


That is how all the Airman watches are made. It is part of the case/bezel design and not a flaw whatsoever.

Enjoy the watch!

Glen


----------



## carman63

inlanding said:


> That is how all the Airman watches are made. It is part of the case/bezel design and not a flaw whatsoever.


I believe that's to facilitate removing the bezel. Could be wrong, but as stated they're all like that.
-Jim


----------



## doughboyr6

carman63 said:


> I believe that's to facilitate removing the bezel. Could be wrong, but as stated they're all like that.
> -Jim


thanks guys....i did a search on this forum about this issue and there's been other's who've asked the same question and it was clarified by Stowa that it was meant to be like that.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Naturally

doughboyr6 said:


> thanks guys....i did a search on this forum about this issue and there's been other's who've asked the same question and it was clarified by Stowa that it was meant to be like that.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I actually emailed Stowa with photographs of the #69 and the gap it has. They seem to be used to such inquiries. I got a standard response within the hour explaining the issue. I believe that this is a standard email sent to all who notice this and inquire about it.



> Dear Tariq,
> 
> 
> thanks for your mail. We hope that you like your airman.
> 
> 
> Please be informed that the "gap" is on each of our airman bezel and that it has a technical reason:
> 
> 
> the 'gap' has the function that the case can be opened if needed ( for cleaning the movement or for repair )
> 
> 
> we want to assure you that this is no defect, and that you will find it on *all our watches. (except the Marine Original)*
> 
> 
> please let me know in case you need further information.
> 
> 
> *Please be advised that many other high end watchbrands also use the same system to build the watches.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many greetings from Germany
> 
> 
> Viveca


----------



## carman63

As an aside, my Panerai has a similar 'gap' for the same purpose mentioned.
-Jim


----------



## grig

No. 44 arrived in Iasi, Romania.
Thanks Viveca and Jorg.
Unfortunately my pictures won't do justice to this beauty. I am wearing it on a grey NATO strap.


----------



## doughboyr6

here are some proper pics of #46 with my MO


----------



## redwatch

*Re: F LE 2801 Any Updates - #43 with photos*

No 43 arrived on May 5th. It is indeed a beautiful watch.


----------



## hwilsdorf

Anymore guys out there about to receive theirs? Mine is in transit! WOOOHOOO!

#20/100 here she comes! :-! Come to papa!


----------



## brainless

We won't receive - we already received #34 and #48!:-d

After seeing what watch I was lucky to order, my son was after it too. He could take over the order of a member of a German watch forum. Without any extra cost!

.....and here they are:










It is the first watch from STOWA that shows it's hometown: Engelsbrand :-!

Volker


----------



## bender152

Edited by Moderator: Thread deleted. No sales post on our regular fora. Please read our rules & guidelines prior to posting.


----------



## Erik_H

I am very pleased to announce that after receiving #06/100 four weeks ago, it has performed very well with less than +1 second/24 hours. :-!


----------



## es335

Is the 2801 LE the same exact case dimensions as the Airman automatic no logo?


----------

